# Tsunami trophy surf rods



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Anyone have any of the TSUNAMI Models TSTSS series? I'm thinking about buying a 8ft or 7ft for casting lures and the 11 or 12 ft for the summer smaller fish for either AI, SPSP or PLO. I have a few heavers but it's too much for the pan size Blues and smaller Rock. I found a sites that's got them for what looks to be a good price. 

I've been thinking about the Tica UEHA, Okuma Solaris Surf or Daiwa Emcast Surf as well. Not looking to spend a lot of money on these but would like something decent. 

Recommendations and constructive input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I've been considering one of the Trophies. Which site are you referring to? I think the best deal I've seen on them is at digitaldagger.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

That's the one. I didn't want to post the name and have my hands slapped. Lol. I think it's a no no. The shorter Tica's are in the same price range and the Daiwa's are cheaper. The Okuma are pretty much within 10 dollars of the Tsunami's. The longer Tica's are definitely much pricier so that's out for me. What do you think about these rods? Any advice? Thanks.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

SpeedRacer said:


> That's the one. I didn't want to post the name and have my hands slapped. Lol. I think it's a no no.


You're thinking of that _other _forum. The one with the elitist striper pricks.


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

I have a 10' Daiwa Saltiga surf 3 to 7 I think bought it to replace a Tsunami trophy 12' 3 to 7 that I sold at a 50% loss, both spinning. It was more expensive then the tsunami by about $75 but it's lighter, a pleasure to fish with, and I can cast it farther


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> You're thinking of that _other _forum. The one with the elitist striper pricks.


Lol. My bad. 

I see a few rods on both sites that would fit the bill but at are not willing to ship. I'm going to keep looking but if I can clear it with the commander in chief, I may pull the trigger on the Tsunami. She may give me a choice between the custom hitch/cooler/rod rack or the new rods. We'll see. When you decide on which rod to get, please let me know. I'll do the same.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Jersey Hunter said:


> I have a 10' Daiwa Saltiga surf 3 to 7 I think bought it to replace a Tsunami trophy 12' 3 to 7 that I sold at a 50% loss, both spinning. It was more expensive then the tsunami by about $75 but it's lighter, a pleasure to fish with, and I can cast it farther


Ah. For the extra 75 dollars, I can but another rod. I hear the Saltigas are nice though. I have a few really old rods that I can probably make last another year (they are 15 to 25 years old) but for what DDagger is selling them for, I might have to pull the trigger. How much lighter is the Saltiga vs the Tsunami? Did you consider the Emcast or the Tica? Thanks.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

My bad folks. I think I should have posted on the Open forum. Can one of the moderators please move it? Thanks.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

I just bought another 12' Tsunami from DDagger 3 weeks ago. Interesting enough Tsunami has changed their design from the first 12 footer I bought 6-7rs ago. You may want to note that the spinning model has a very short reel seat measurement which I do not like, the casting model however has a long reel seat measurement, approx. 28". I use a spinning reel on the conventional rod and it casts great, the eyes on the older rod resemble low rider guides which is probably why it casts so well, the new model however (both rods are rated to 10 ozs.) has one more guide on it and they are not as low, it still will cast well with a spinning reel, I threw a 5 oz. sinker 141 yds.( measured distance) with it and I'm no expert, I do use 40 # PP braid however. Tsunami should use the same butt section with the longer reel seat distance on both the casting and spinning model, hope this helps.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

poppop1 said:


> I just bought another 12' Tsunami from DDagger 3 weeks ago. Interesting enough Tsunami has changed their design from the first 12 footer I bought 6-7rs ago. You may want to note that the spinning model has a very short reel seat measurement which I do not like, the casting model however has a long reel seat measurement, approx. 28". I use a spinning reel on the conventional rod and it casts great, the eyes on the older rod resemble low rider guides which is probably why it casts so well, the new model however (both rods are rated to 10 ozs.) has one more guide on it and they are not as low, it still will cast well with a spinning reel, I threw a 5 oz. sinker 141 yds.( measured distance) with it and I'm no expert, I do use 40 # PP braid however. Tsunami should use the same butt section with the longer reel seat distance on both the casting and spinning model, hope this helps.


Definitely helps. Thanks. I do have another question based on your comment. How much shorter was the reel seat on the spinner compared the the 28" on the caster? I've looked online and can't find the specs. Thanks.


----------



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)

not to hijack, but what about the airwaves? somewhat of a lighter feel...same general thoughts from the board?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I have a 12' Airwave 3-6oz. Hate the feel of it. It's like a noodle.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

I wish I could find a local shop that carried both and see for myself. That's the only bad thing about buying online. Dudeonacouch, thanks for the input. I was thinking maybe the Airwave would be an option but if you're saying it feels like a noodle, it's not worth it. I'd be better off buying an Ugly Stick.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

I have the 3pc 8.5ft rated for 3/4-3oz I bought to use on the river after work. Great for for a good price. I think it was 70 dollars.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

I think the spinning rod was approx. 20" to the middle of the reel seat, does not feel right "to me" when casting. I don't know why Tsunami puts that butt section and reel seat on a 12' heaver, the casting model is very nice though even with a spinning reel ( reels I use on it are all Daiwa's, Emblem Z-A, or Emblem X-A, or Emblem Pro). You can ask DigitalDagger for the exact measurements, he will tell you, I wanted him to send me the butt section of the casting rod and the tip section of the spinning rod, who ever I spoke with acted like I asked for his first born child and said it couldn't be done, ask anyway maybe you will talk with someone else who will. If you want to try this rod with a spinning reel, PM me, we are not that far apart.


----------



## SurfPlug (May 8, 2010)

I have the 7 footer Trophy that is a great rod for light jigs and fluking. My daughther has the 11 footer heaver that is bit heavier and loads okay.


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

I have the 11ft. one and love it..
GB


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

i have a older model 11ft spinner 3-6 and love it, it's my go to setup. can cast the hell out of it and have landed more fish (salt and fresh) with it than all my others put together. i have read and herd the newer ones are diff than the old one's, cant say for myself haven't seen/handled one. but out of those that you mentioned i would go with the tica or trophy... my .02 cents. tight lines justin


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> you're thinking of that _other _forum. The one with the elitist striper pricks.


lmao!!!!!:d


----------



## Leviathon (Jan 17, 2011)

Cant speak on the tsunamis but I own a tica 9ft 3-6 and a emcast 11'3 6-10. Both of them conventional. The 9ft tica is a little overated at 3-6 with the sweet spot being 2-3 if you hit hard, nice rod for schoolie blues/ stripers/puppy drum. Not too impressed with the finish on it, epoxy is starting to chip and its not that old. I like my emcast, cast 6 and bait a mile but 8n bait is pushing it for me. Lot of people use these here for big reds. For $115 you wont find a better heaver imo. I know your not looking for another heaver but im sure this speaks well for the rest of their lineup.I like the xflock grip and fuji reel seat on the emcast vs. no name stuff on the tica, seems to be holding up better and I bought both around the same time. Hope that helps


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Leviathon said:


> Cant speak on the tsunamis but I own a tica 9ft 3-6 and a emcast 11'3 6-10. Both of them conventional. The 9ft tica is a little overated at 3-6 with the sweet spot being 2-3 if you hit hard, nice rod for schoolie blues/ stripers/puppy drum. Not too impressed with the finish on it, epoxy is starting to chip and its not that old. I like my emcast, cast 6 and bait a mile but 8n bait is pushing it for me. Lot of people use these here for big reds. For $115 you wont find a better heaver imo. I know your not looking for another heaver but im sure this speaks well for the rest of their lineup.I like the xflock grip and fuji reel seat on the emcast vs. no name stuff on the tica, seems to be holding up better and I bought both around the same time. Hope that helps


Leviathon,

Thanks for the input. It does help. The Emcast cost less than the Tsunami's but cheaper isn't always better so I've been reluctant to by them. The guides on the Emcast, will they hold up to braid? Thanks.


----------



## kennemarv (Feb 17, 2011)

*Tsunami Surf*

I have several Tsunami Airwave surf rods. They cast well at lower rated weights but do indeed feel like a noodle at higher rated weights. Have a couple of Ticas that seem to cast better through the rated weight spectrum


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I have a 10ft Tsunami coventiional that I use for a back up. Have it paired with a 525. Not bad for a back up. There are better rods out there.


----------



## gtodave (Mar 19, 2008)

Where are you guys buying your Emcasts? I absolutely love mine.


----------

